# Suns vs. Bulls



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

First game of a three game homestand, followed by Milwaukee and New Orleans. Needless to say, anything other than 3-0 would be a huge disappointment. For some reason I have a bad feeling about tonight though, the Bulls have been so bad that they are due to get hot for a game and I think we are due for a bad game, and on top of that we will probably be looking past them. I still expect a big win though.

Suns 109
Bulls 91


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree Arclite. Anything can happen, especially when teams overlook opponents. But, it should be a blowout win for the Suns. The Bulls also played last night, so they will probably be tired down the stretch.

Prediction: Suns win, 112-94.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

3 assists by Amare in the first 6 minutes.

Twice off of penetration.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Make that 4.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Holy crap. The offense in the last 8 minutes of the half was awesome.

Amare looking for the trip-doub :laugh:.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: I'd hate to be the first team to lose to the Bulls.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I can't believe the Phoenix board can't even get more than 6 posts and the Chicago one already has 6 pages.

What a joke. Humiliate them you must.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like Amare's 30+ points streak will be snapped.
Although in foul trouble 6 total shots for Amare doesn't cut it. They got away with it because it's just the Bulls but 5-24 from behind the arc is bad.

Q, Casey and Marion a combined 0-13 from behind the arc.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> I can't believe the Phoenix board can't even get more than 6 posts and the Chicago one already has 6 pages.
> 
> What a joke. Humiliate them you must.


This board usually gets more.

The Bulls have more reason to be on the board all the time. Suns fans are busy watching good basketball. Bulls fans have no desire to look at the t.v.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare got his, but they ignored him for far too much of the game. It was disgusting to hear Bender talk about how great Casey was, when in reality he was pathetic and was a complete ball-hog. But that's expected, Bender is a complete moron and possibly the worst play-by-play ever. When you're so bad you make Tom Leander look good, you know you need to get out of the business. Anyways, if he's making his three's, I couldn't care less if he's shooting them but when he throws up 5 bricks in a period of about two minutes and keeps gunning, it's just sad. Luckily the Bulls were the Bulls. Deng looked good. Hinrich is an *******, I lost count of how many people he undercut tonight, and then he gets up with this bewildered look like "What did I do?"

Marion is a complete beast on the boards, I can't believe that guy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Most impressive stat - 5 assts from Amare! I critcized him last year for swallowing the ball everytime he gets it down the post, but he proved me wrong today. Good for him.


----------



## Amare 320 (Nov 22, 2004)

yeh amare handed out some great ast's today wich really helped the suns ...`
ps amare's field goal % is pretty high he is taking some really good shots wich is helping the suns win....


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Once again I missed that game but was able to read a review. Apparently the Suns once again struggled with a Zone defense. We gotta figure this out FAST if we want to keep the best record in the NBA.

I also hear Q got hurt. I hope he is OK. Yet I can't help but wonder if this will help him get back on track. He can't come back and play offense any worse then he has been playing latley.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> Apparently the Suns once again struggled with a Zone defense.


This surprise me a lot ... D'Antoni has problem with zone ? just incredible, because Mike should be one of the best (if not the best) expert of zone in NBA.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We struggled with the zone because at first we didn't look inside at all and we missed open three after open three. It actually doesn't bother me, I hope teams see that and decide to zone up on us as we will not shoot as badly on open three's as we have been. Once we looked inside to Amare we were picking the zone apart and Skiles went back to man.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> We struggled with the zone because at first we didn't look inside at all and we missed open three after open three. It actually doesn't bother me, I hope teams see that and decide to zone up on us as we will not shoot as badly on open three's as we have been. Once we looked inside to Amare we were picking the zone apart and Skiles went back to man.


All clear.

Doing the threes is important with the zone, and guys like Nash and Marion are pretty good 3-pointers.
A bad evening with it can be a problem with zone but, as you said, if the three don't go, try with Amare under the basket breaking the zone from the middle (classic here).

Gretz and good luck to "Michele" D'Antoni :grinning: 

A lot of italians are following the Suns right now thanks to the presence of Mike.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> A lot of italians are following the Suns right now thanks to the presence of Mike.


That's good to know, because we sure as hell know Serbians aren't following Zarko :laugh:.

:no: Man he's terrible.


----------

